
A History of Capacity Challenges in Computer Science [pdf] - aomurphy
http://cs.stanford.edu/people/eroberts/CSCapacity.pdf
======
aomurphy
This has an interesting perspective on why the number of CS grads in the US
seems so cyclical. The author argues they aren't, and the 1980s crash was a
capacity crisis, totally different from the 2001 dot-com bubble crash. He also
argues that we are about to experience another capacity crash, as there are
not enough CS PhDs who want to go to teaching, and therefore enrollment will
be capped.

